
Taming Advanced CSS Selectors - flapjack
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/08/17/taming-advanced-css-selectors/
======
tdavis
How about a Hacker [News] version of this...

[http://www.w3.org/TR/2001/CR-
css3-selectors-20011113/#select...](http://www.w3.org/TR/2001/CR-
css3-selectors-20011113/#selectors)

I don't generally engage in meta arguments, but HN is not the place for gentle
Smashing Magazine intros to something as basic as CSS selectors. The only
thing worth reading from the article might be the specificity portion, but
it's usually more than enough to say:

id > class > else

~~~
pj
I don't think that's true. Hackers need to know CSS too and I am always very
surprised at how little most programmers know abotu CSS.

I thought this smashing post was one of the better explanations of CSS
selectors that I've seen.

------
bcl
This article has been added to my 'must read' list. I find myself getting
thrown into the CSS pit and need a solid intro to it. Thanks for posting it!

